# Suche kostenlose Software für einfache AWL-Code überprüfung



## chand (3 Dezember 2005)

Hallo. 

Ich suche eine Software, um einfacherere AWL Programme auf ihre Funktion zu überprüfen.
Wir hatten in der Automatisierungstechnikvorlesung eine CodeSys 3S Software oder so ähnlich benutzt. Da konnte man den AWLQuellcode reintippen, eine SPS laden und dann mit der Maus die Ein- und Ausgänge anklicken und hat sich dabei auch den Status der Variablen, Merker ect. anzeigen lassen können.

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung mehr, wo ich die Software bekomme und wie ich sie bedienen muss, um meine kleinen Programme zu überprüfen.

Wer kann mir helfen? Es ist wichtig, da ich diese Klausur nocheinmal schreiben muss.

Am besten gleich per mail: chandXo2online.de   (X=@)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Dezember 2005)

Einfach auf http://www.3s-software.com/ gehen, anmelden und aktuelle Software downloaden. Alternativ eine pn an Roland Wagner von 3S schicken. Siehe hierzu http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5690.


----------



## Roland Wagner (6 Dezember 2005)

Genau so geht das.   

Wir schicken natürlich auch gerne CDs, wenn die 80 MB Download zu viel sind.


----------



## coolzero0001 (29 Dezember 2005)

WinSPS-S7 = www.WinPLC7.de
WinSPS-S5 = www.WinPLC7.de
S5/S7 für Windows = www.ibhsoftec.de
TrySim = www.trysim.de


----------

